# - - Updated Zoey photos -- (brown/white parti standard)



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

She doesn't look all that small she sure had interesting markings.
She looks like a fun little thing and once she grows some hair out I bet is pretty as can be.

I am not a fan of poodles shaved down. 
To each his own just not my favourite cut


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

This dog is from the breeder as an adult, she lived somewhere else for awhile. I don't know if she shaved the coat down for ease of maintenance or because the coat was in bad shape.

I'll let it grow out, i like fluffy!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome markings!!!

If you want to see shaved down checkout Moose's old pictures  About summer time to do that again too.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I love that pic of her sitting and facing the camera, she's a pretty girl...  Have you shown Vega yet ?? Does he want a big sister?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Vega adores other dogs and constantly wants to play. I hope she can keep up with him!


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

awww! she looks like she's wearing a jacket. she's lovely


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> I love that pic of her sitting and facing the camera, she's a pretty girl...



Same here. Wow. She's beautiful. I've never seen a parti IRL, but she's just gorgeous.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I prefer fluffy too.

Everyone is constantly saying she needs to be cut down, too much fluff!
I once had her legs so long that the front ones merged together lol


----------

